# Looking for any type of Temporary work



## Suprman (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm going to take some people's advice and look for work while I am down here. I am used to working and need something to occupy my time, of course money in the pocket doesn't hurt. 

I'm 25 years old and a college student at Georgia Institute of Technology. I had to take an Incomplete and take the semester off due to my Father passing away. Planning on going back to school in January, but my plans are up in the air right now and I might end up staying in Pensacola if things work out that way.

I have been volunteering at the Humane Society of Pensacola for the last month or so, for a few hours a week. They would love to keep me if they could, but not in the cards. I've attached my Resume, if you need a Smart, Hard working guy, please let me know.

Thanks,
Dustin


----------

